# Best for silver?



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm wondering what the best products are for a Silver TT?

I read that Colinite and Carlack stuff is good?

At the moment I'm using the stuff Janitor (where has he gone) recommended and it looks good, but I'm just wondering if there is any better out there?

The white mini here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=115855 looks awesome and I'm presuming white is as difficult as silver to get shiny?

Thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

keithsto said:


> I'm wondering what the best products are for a Silver TT?
> 
> I read that Colinite and Carlack stuff is good?
> 
> ...


Preperation is the key and Swissvax is as easy as pie to use :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

White is as easy (or difficult!) as Silver to get it to give it's best in terms of gloss/shine.

Kevs Mini was finished with Swissvax - cheapest wax, Onyx, for the white paint too. Absolute doddle to use, the finish lasts - what more could you want for?

High initial outlay for the products; Cleaner fluid Â£20.00 Onyx wax Â£39.00 + a couple of bob for a few applicators.
However, that little package will easily last 3+ years, there are even some who are into their 4th year on the same tub of wax!

Look for a post by trev in this section titled Dodo Juice - his Silver TT looks superb. Worth dropping him a mail for more info?
Products have certainly produced the results for him - similar to the Swissvax products; perhaps a little more difficult to use than the Swissvax and durability has yet to be determined.

Another good alternative is the "Klasse Twins" 2 products - Klasse All-in-One and Klasse SG. 
Same as the over hyped Carlack stuff :wink:

Read all about it here;

http://www.autopia-carcare.com/klasse.html

http://www.autopia-carcare.com/klasse.html

Available from:

www.motorgeek.co.uk

There, 3 good proven choices 

Dave


----------



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replies 

Is the onyx wax the best for silver or is the best of show better? Or is it a matter of the onyx being a lot cheaper and pretty much as good?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Best of Show will only show it's true potential on dark colours - I'd not recommend it for light colours.

My suggestions would be [email protected]Â£39.00 or better still [email protected]Â£68.00
Saphir is as good on dark as well as light colours - perfect all rounder if you want to use it on other cars.

Essential, to get the best results, that you use the cleaner fluid before waxing. Skip it and your wax wont look as good as it could nor last as well as it could.

Dave


----------



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks again.

Presumably the cleaner fluid strips all old products and leaves some kind of base for the final coat, in which case the order would be wash, clay, wash, cleaner fluid, wax?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

keithsto said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> Presumably the cleaner fluid strips all old products and leaves some kind of base for the final coat, in which case the order would be wash, clay, wash, cleaner fluid, wax?


You got it [smiley=thumbsup.gif] as said you will spend more time on the clay/ cleaner fluid than waxing , that is the easy bit 8)


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> White is as easy (or difficult!) as Silver to get it to give it's best in terms of gloss/shine.
> 
> Kevs Mini was finished with Swissvax - cheapest wax, Onyx, for the white paint too. Absolute doddle to use, the finish lasts - what more could you want for?
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

Forgive my ignorance. Would I be right in thinking that *"Zymol Cleaning Wax"* is the same as *"Cleaner Fluid"?*

And I could use that instead of buying the cleaner fluid?

Regards,

Martin :?


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Keith,

When you've finished yours can you pop over to Rothwell and wax mine, same colour as yours 

I'll flash/give a wave to any super shiny silver TT's I see in future!!

Seriously let me know how you get on as I've purchased 3 "silver" waxes and I'm not impressed with any so far, they have been the cheep and cheerful type tho.

Stu.


----------



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah ok Stu. (Let you know not wax your motor haha.)

I see you have an SV, is it the 600? I've got an R6 as well as the TT, although I'm not the finest rider Its still such a buzz! Havent been out on it this year yet, how bad is that!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

mac1967 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Forgive my ignorance. Would I be right in thinking that *"Zymol Cleaning Wax"* is the same as *"Cleaner Fluid"?*
> 
> ...


The zymol cleaner wax is a wax with slight abbrasives as I understand it and is not a direct alternative to cleaner fluid.

Ive tried the zymol cleaner wax and its a pain it apply and even worse to remove. Lastly it leaves a powdery residue


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I find *turtle wax 'ice' * brilliant for silver!

I use that on the main body of the car and for the roof i use Megs tec wax.


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> mac1967 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave,
> ...


Hmmm...? :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Look for a post by trev in this section titled Dodo Juice - his Silver TT looks superb. Worth dropping him a mail for more info?
> Products have certainly produced the results for him - similar to the Swissvax products; perhaps a little more difficult to use than the Swissvax and durability has yet to be determined.
> 
> Dave


 cheers dave, used lime prime+ dodo light wax, as dave says durabilty will have to be seen  








cheers trev


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

mac1967 said:


> Forgive my ignorance. Would I be right in thinking that *"Zymol Cleaning Wax"* is the same as *"Cleaner Fluid"?*
> 
> And I could use that instead of buying the cleaner fluid?
> 
> ...


Zymol cleaner wax (blue/green stuff from Halfords) is actually Turtle wax :wink:

Zymols equivalent of Cleaner Fluid is know as HD Cleanse...'kin horrible stuff to use, devils work to remove and looks like something you give kids who have the runs!

If you're going to buy into a Swissvax wax, I really advise you to use the cleaner fluid.
It's a joy to use, even in hot weather...it's 3 products in one; a non aggresive paint polish, very effective paint cleaner and a "primer" for the wax. 
If you want to get the best from the wax - use it!

Remember too, I no longer have an association with Swissvax, thus no vested interests :wink: 
Just good advice is all your getting 

Dave


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks Dave! 

Regards,

Martin [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> mac1967 said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive my ignorance. Would I be right in thinking that *"Zymol Cleaning Wax"* is the same as *"Cleaner Fluid"?*
> ...


excellent and same advise again, taken on board.
waiting until funds permit.

looks like swissvax wants to take all margins, as a they don't supply else where, so only direct ordering


----------

